# Is my avatar offensive?



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

Simply put is it offensive to you ladies? I have had a few guys tell me to change it but that doesn't bother me unless it is the great Ultra Lord Francios himself...

So I thought I would take it to the board of directors and see what you had to say.  


I asked the wife about it and she said she was ok with me dreaming...


-Dude


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

uhh......sorry............what? Did somebody say something?

I was staring at Dude's avatar. They should all be so hunky.

Now. What was the question again?


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

works for me as long as your wife doen't mind my dreaming


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Dude said:


> Simply put is it offensive to you ladies?


Abs like that are never offensive. 

gabrielle


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*not offended here...*

i just figured that's what you WISHED you looked like.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

I find the pink man panties very offensive. You should remove them.


(Actually, your avatar entered my thoughts the other day. I was all, "Hey, I might be offended" by an avatar with a chick being all hot in it. Then I realized that I've never given your avatar a second thought and dehypocrited my thought process.)


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

Nope. But neither do I find that image particularly attractive. Call me weird, but he's too "perfect" and I think thongs are ridiculous on men. If he was wearing jeans, now that would be nice.

Mary Ann


----------



## Skeptic (Nov 1, 2005)

Mary Ann said:


> Nope. But neither do I find that image particularly attractive. Call me weird, but he's too "perfect" and I think thongs are ridiculous on men. If he was wearing jeans, now that would be nice.
> 
> Mary Ann


Call me even weirder but I dont think he's perfect. I don't like such a cut figure... firm and sculpted is good but I'm not a body builder type...
BUT I think such a picture can be inspiring - making a person want to work out and be healthier. And I'm not offended!


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

That's why I used "perfect" in quotes. I don't like fake-tanned, oiled, body-builder types much either and the thong just sends it over the edge to cheesy.

But again, I'm not offended.
Mary Ann


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

*No it is not but*

you have to admit that mine delivers the idea in a much more direct way


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

What's hypocritical is the fact that a bunch of guys- who probably check out the "Interbike Hottie" forum daily- claim to find it offensive.

I do agree with Catzilla that the pink speedo is offensive and should be removed ASAP 

I also agree that he's not exactly most women's type of dream hunk- all California-blonde and perfect- but I'm just happy to see a hunky avatar for a change, as opposed to all the cleavage.

So if you want to consider a Hunk Of The Week in that spot, why that would be like an all-access pass to the WL.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Mary Ann said:


> Nope. But neither do I find that image particularly attractive. Call me weird, but he's too "perfect" and I think thongs are ridiculous on men. If he was wearing jeans, now that would be nice.
> 
> Mary Ann


or, was one of those baby oil coated shirtless firemen types....

edit: these guys will do in a pinch


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey _Dude_ why on earth would such a simple avitar be offensive.

Last time I checked, Women weren't and indeed are not hypersensitive to stuff like that.

If anything I suspect most women find him far from attractive and a little too 'perfect' to use the term loosely


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*oh my*

That so totally works for me, yum! Thanks for the lovely beefcake, formica.

And no Dude, your avatar is not even vaguely offensive, unless perhaps one is a hyper-sensitive hetero male who found himself looking admiringly at it and then felt all icky and stuff.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

formica said:


> edit: these guys will do in a pinch


don't forget the fly fisherman


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Add me to the "not offended" list. It amuses me that it would bother guys though


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Wow! I've never been interested in fishing, but (butt)....

PS. No not offensive, my opinion is that you should make the fisherman your avatar.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I'll take the one on the right, or maybe the one in the middle in the first row, or the one on the left, or....


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> Add me to the "not offended" list. It amuses me that it would bother guys though


 What did they say exactly, that they were offended or that they thought women would be offended...


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

Dude said:


> Simply put is it offensive to you ladies? I have had a few guys tell me to change it but that doesn't bother me unless it is the great Ultra Lord Francios himself...
> 
> So I thought I would take it to the board of directors and see what you had to say.
> 
> ...


I always thought your avitar to be hilarious... One of the funniest around... But then, I don't feel all icky and stuff when I see it.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Dammit, 'pint, I was about to call dibs on the first one on the left 

How did that guy with the soap on him get in there? I don't see any muscles. Party crasher.

Anyway, that fly fisherman comes wandering into the WL now and then. He always forgets to bring his clothes, tsk tsk. We should spank him. Naughty fly fisherman, _naughty!_


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh yeah...they're very nice. Thank you!
Mary Ann


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

speaking of thongs:










this is a german guy called emil. his site is hilarious: www.string-emil.de


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

formica said:


> or, was one of those baby oil coated shirtless firemen types....
> 
> edit: these guys will do in a pinch


YEA, my vote goes for the FIREMEN BABY!!! 

No your avatar doesn't offend me actually not really digging the guy in the pink thongs but hey whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*The board has spoken*

Thank you ladies....

To keep somewhat of an upperhand here I will try to convey the same type of behavior I ask my kids to and that would be not to relish in the mistakes of others. " Hence it would be wrong of me to point out what they actually said ". I will have to say, if fly fishing is that good for the body I am going to start doing more of it... Hmmm it's been about nine years since the last time I went.....

Oh and CycleMainiac; I asked and she said sure..... 

-Dude


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Christine said:


> Dammit, 'pint, I was about to call dibs on the first one on the left
> 
> How did that guy with the soap on him get in there? I don't see any muscles. Party crasher.
> 
> Anyway, that fly fisherman comes wandering into the WL now and then. He always forgets to bring his clothes, tsk tsk. We should spank him. Naughty fly fisherman, _naughty!_


you want to hold him down while I spank, or should we take turns...


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

We can take turns, Penny, or ............ 

..........oh, hello again Dude, you're looking mighty scrumptious today


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

How do yall like Cowboys?


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

last year while out riding I stumbled upon this photo shoot and hugn aruond droolin. unfortunately not all the photos are available online anymore, but not to worry, I bought at least three of the calanders

Here's the link , After this shot some removed the black shirts for close ups.

http://www.aapff.org/austinffcalendar.htm

4th from the left on the botton and 2nd from the left on the top both work out at my gym and autographed my calander


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Dude, no offense, but I liked the other one better. However, variety is the spice of life! This thread is turning out to be really good!


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

-Dude


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Well you can see him until next Thursday*

He will change as you gals have gaven me a fun idea to rotate every Thursday... 

Sorta like your inspiration for the weekend.....  

-Dude


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

How come none of those firemen has any chest hair? What's up with that? I think a couple of them even have boob jobs. Hard to believe all you lovely ladies are so superficial.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Bikehigh said:


> How come none of those firemen has any chest hair? What's up with that? I think a couple of them even have boob jobs. Hard to believe all you lovely ladies are so superficial.


They are metrosexual firemen.  
If you need a chest like that, it's nothing a few thousand pushups wouldn't fix.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

CycleMainiac said:


> How do yall like Cowboys?


Fenceboy is *yummy*.

gabrielle, home sick today & enjoying the cold meds


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

formica said:


> you want to hold him down while I spank, or should we take turns...


Line forms behind me...

gabrielle


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

CycleMainiac said:


> How do yall like Cowboys?


There's a song out there that has this line... "Save a horse, ride a cowboy."


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*hahahahahah*

iTunes music store produces Big & Rich as the artist and the song title is Save a Horse..

-Dude


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

deanna said:


> There's a song out there that has this line... "Save a horse, ride a cowboy."


I laughed my a$$ off the first time I heard that! I tried to download it as my ring tone.


----------



## Billy Zoom (Dec 31, 2003)

*It's funny.*

Just maybe not in a way you are aware of.

Joel


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

mmmmm cowboys. Me like. Cowboys good. 

A person could write a romance novel around that first picture.

Betty (slowing down on her bike): Why, cowboy, you look so lonesome, with your head down and your hat pulled over your eyes.
Cowboy: As a matter of fact, I am. {{{sniiifff}}}
Betty (lifts hat and dabs tears from his eyes): How could such a handsome, swarthy, shirtless hunk like yourself possibly be lonesome?
Cowboy: My horse died 'cause I was ridin' it so much.
Betty: Well, you know what they say- save a horse, ride a cowboy 
Cowboy: Huh?
Betty: That is, save a horse, ride a bike. 
Cowboy: But it's so hard to find women to ride with.
Betty: Well, silly, I'm the answer to your prayers, obviously! Now, let's go to my place and get you out of those cotton duds and into some biking stuff.......


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

Man, this thread is the most entertaining thing to come to our lounge in a long time. Christine, you crack me up!

Mary Ann


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*1st guy looks like a cowboy....*

creased hat, snuff can in the front left pocket, boot fitting jeans with trophy belt buckle. (not a World Champions, but close enough ) Posture, way he holds his hands. Cowboys have that easy going, layed back look. By the way the hat is worn and the posture, I say he has some cowboy in him. The trophy buckle is throwing me for a loop though, cause it is too small for the usual awards buckle worn by a grown up (looks store bought). I do have a drawer full of them that size that I won as a kid. As I got older the buckles may have not got much bigger, but definitely more elaborate. So it could be real, except the guy looks too beefy for a rough stock rider. Looks like a bull on the buckle. I have seen some big rough stock riders though, they are the exception, not the rule.
2nd dude is all dude, need I say more?
carter (former PRCA member)


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Belt buckle? What are you talking about?

OH, that annoying object that's keeping his pants on. Somewhere between the abs and the crotch. Somehow escaped my attention.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Just what the Dr. prescribed!!!*



Christine said:


> mmmmm cowboys. Me like. Cowboys good.
> 
> A person could write a romance novel around that first picture.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot I truly needed that. This weeks been hell. Most of the days have been 10 - 11 hours of work and not sitting in an office type either. I started reading this thread and all that melted away just staring at all that fabulous flesh. My personal choice is the fisherman. YUMMY!! I can't stand men without chest hair, so the firemen don't get me, ...then again. And all I got I say about the cowboys is YEEHAW!!

BTW I'm not offended either and I love the changing it weekly idea. Can't wait to see what you come up with.

Fiona


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

Fiona said:


> I can't stand men without chest hair, so the firemen don't get me, ...
> Fiona


I'm almost afraid to chime in, but I'll take the no chest hair look over the hairy chested guys any day ..... (tip-toes quietly away to the corner)


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

*umm...*

I asked the wife about it and she said she was ok with me dreaming...

Can I see your wife before I comment.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

trailgirl said:


> I'm almost afraid to chime in, but I'll take the no chest hair look over the hairy chested guys any day ..... (tip-toes quietly away to the corner)


right there with ya.


----------



## konajay (Jan 20, 2004)

dude? I don't think I gave you permision to use my pic.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*re: chest hair*

I wouldn't kick a hunky cowboy out of bed for not having chest hair. Or for having it. Or a cute fireman. Mmmmmm.

What were we talking about again? Oh yeah, chest hair. Back/neck/ear/above collarbone hair is another thing......


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

I received this in my email yesterday, in keeping with the theme of really buff men. ;-)

YOU'RE INVITED!
EVENT : PAMPERED CHEF PARTY 
WHERE: MY HOUSE 
CAN YOU COME? 


I know how busy you all are and that you probably hate being invited to any home parties, but I assure you this is no ordinary home party. And to be honest, I haven't had a party like this in ages, and I need to update my kitchen gadgets. 

Pampered Chef has come out with new consultants and products that are fabulous. 

I have attached samples of the new home party products... 

See below


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*At one of the gatherings yes*



dirtmistress said:


> I asked the wife about it and she said she was ok with me dreaming...
> 
> Can I see your wife before I comment.


Sure you can if you go to one of the gatherings next year.... BTW: she is PHAT!! 

-Dude


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Mary Ann said:


> I received this in my email yesterday, in keeping with the theme of really buff men. ;-)
> 
> YOU'RE INVITED!
> EVENT : PAMPERED CHEF PARTY
> ...


omg, I"m going to save that, I am having a pampered chef party in Jan, LOL,


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Mary Ann said:


> I received this in my email yesterday, in keeping with the theme of really buff men. ;-)
> 
> YOU'RE INVITED!
> EVENT : PAMPERED CHEF PARTY
> ...


I must be getting old because those "hunky guys" all look like jailbait to me.

Plus, I want to tell that first one to get his naked butt off my kitchen counter! 

gabrielle


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

First, I like the old avatar better, but hey changing every Thurs is good too. Those firemen are umm ummm good. And the cowboys, wow, I could go on and on about the cowboys. And the naked chefs....this day is getting better and better  

Neen (has a thing for cowboys)


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

gabrielle said:


> I must be getting old because those "hunky guys" all look like jailbait to me.
> 
> Plus, I want to tell that first one to get his naked butt off my kitchen counter!
> 
> gabrielle


they aren't jailbait, they are saplings.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Brilliant idea, my compliments to the editor! What is that from, Vogue or Ladies' Home Journal?  

{{{{sigh}}}} how nice it would be to come home from a cold, wintry night ride and find Will getting something out of the oven. Instead of my crazy roommate 

I feel another fantasy romance novel excerpt coming on........


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

sunnyracegirl said:


> right there with ya.


You know, one thing I really love about cycling, both road and mountain, is getting behind a guy with nice legs. I do like the look of spandex on a nice butt & the right set of legs (usualy shaved). I'm not super fond of spandex on hairy legs, but I do like the other. The hairy chest thing just made me think of this for some reason...


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 2, 2004)

*Remember Mahir*

That reminds me a lot of this guy. Remember Mahir










https://www.ikissyou.org/


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

trailgirl said:


> You know, one thing I really love about cycling, both road and mountain, is getting behind a guy with nice legs. I do like the look of spandex on a nice butt & the right set of legs (usualy shaved). I'm not super fond of spandex on hairy legs, but I do like the other. The hairy chest thing just made me think of this for some reason...


That might be the single hottest thing I have ever read on MTBR ..... ( OK going back to the DH fourm now ..thanks )


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

trailgirl said:


> You know, one thing I really love about cycling, both road and mountain, is getting behind a guy with nice legs. I do like the look of spandex on a nice butt & the right set of legs (usualy shaved). I'm not super fond of spandex on hairy legs, but I do like the other. The hairy chest thing just made me think of this for some reason...


How did I miss this post??

The first time I went riding with one of my "riding buddies" in the cold and he was in front of me in spandex... I think I crashed 3 times just from lack of concentration on the trail. (sigh).


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> How did I miss this post??
> 
> The first time I went riding with one of my "riding buddies" in the cold and he was in front of me in spandex... I think I crashed 3 times just from lack of concentration on the trail. (sigh).


Well its nice to know the women do this too.... and all this time I thought it was just the guys who suffer from the old "objects in mirror may be closer than they appear" syndrome, while following a girl in spandex on a trail. 

Of course, I already knew female mountain bikers have the lock on saying innappropriate things out loud at innappropriate moments, during a trail ride. Like the girl who was behind me and JUST as I reached a critical section that requires perfect timing and concentration (as it involved lofting the front wheel up 2 feet onto a ledge, and then half bunny hopping the back wheel up as you still move forwards) chose to say out loud.... "Oooooooo this is a c u n t friendly saddle".

Needless to say, my brain processed that statement fast enough to totally make me forget about the lifting the front wheel business, until it was too late to clear the ledge without ramming my nuts into the stem. After I caught my breath I asked her to repeat what she said to make sure I heard it right, and then asked her to wait till a CLEAR piece of singletrack before the next time she wanted to say something like that on a ride.

Why did she say it at all some may ask? Well she'd been having saddle-comfort issues on her new bike, so I'd been swapping different saddles I had in my bins for her to try out. The previous one had led her to complain about it rendering her bits numb for a week, so I guess she was just too happy with the fact that I'd found a saddle that actually worked for her this time.

At least I hope that's what it was. I know another girl who constantly would remark on group rides (where she's the only female group, and a darn attractive 25 year old one at that) every time her saddle did its impersonation of a penis and penetrated her on this bump or that drop or ledge or whatever. This gets distracting to a bunch of guys, even the 50 year old married ones in the group, and the worst part is she didn't even realize what she said half the time, and was constantly making comments that are interpretable in a sexual way. But yet, if a guy make a lewd comment on a ride, she's one of the first women to complain about it.

Are any of you women like that? Please say its not just a canadian thing...


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

sunnyracegirl said:


> How did I miss this post??
> 
> The first time I went riding with one of my "riding buddies" in the cold and he was in front of me in spandex... I think I crashed 3 times just from lack of concentration on the trail. (sigh).


Hee...I do that too. There was this guy on the Idaho ride I did with Formica this summer...*v e rrrrrr y* nice legs. He must have got sick of me staring because he ended up behind me. 

We need to remember to revive this thread every week or so, so's we can check out Dude's latest avatar. (The current one is YUMMY)

gabrielle


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Well that holiday is over with...*

I thought since I was unable to change things on thursday of last week I would start this week off with a fresh face....

Hope all you ladies had a splendid Turkey day!

-Dude


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Dude said:


> I thought since I was unable to change things on thursday of last week I would start this week off with a fresh face....
> 
> Hope all you ladies had a splendid Turkey day!
> 
> -Dude


*GONG!*

Sorry. This new avatar's a loser with me. Once I can see crack, it really doesn't matter what the rest looks like. He's no better than an exhibionist plumber... Not that I'm especially offended or scandalized, but it's just... unappealing.

There's a lot to be said for using your imagination.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

formica said:


> they aren't jailbait, they are saplings.


now that I've cleaned up the coffee that came out my nose onto the keyboard 

LMAO

I got the Pampered Chef thing last year and love it.

Dude - I like the new one fine.


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> There's a lot to be said for using your imagination.


Makes me glad that I chose this one as my new avatar for MTBR then, rather than some other itteration of the image. I even removed the poor girl's belly button, in addition to the other naughty bits  , before applying the effects.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> There's a lot to be said for using your imagination.


fly fisherman does plenty for my imagination...


----------



## Missle (Nov 28, 2005)

Dude said:


> Simply put is it offensive to you ladies? I have had a few guys tell me to change it but that doesn't bother me unless it is the great Ultra Lord Francios himself...
> 
> So I thought I would take it to the board of directors and see what you had to say.
> 
> ...


Dude-

I mean DUDE- isn't your wife a bit concerned that you're dreaming of this guy?

Anyways, nice pic! Thanks to all the other ladies who brightened up my day! (cowboy, firemen, etc.)


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, how ironic. I got back from Thanksgiving vacation and see this thread lives on while there is a severe case of "Spandex Phobia" on the General Forum
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=146263

Some guys just seem to be terrified of spandex, I think that's funny. I find confidence attractive and I don't see it in the poster who started this flame (several posts down). Guys if you are reading, don't let someone like this scare you out of using the right equipment for the job. With this sort of attitude prevelent in some men out there, I guess it might take even more confidence for those who are not ashamed of their bodies to wear what they want to wear even though they must realize there are people out there who cringe at the sight (the cringers are the ones who need to get over their own hangups). There is nothing inherently feminine about cycling clothes, they are athletic- not feminine. Well, if you are wearing PINK spandex, that may be another issue.

Another point I wanted run by everyone is to see why body hair is associated with masculinity along with lack of body hair being associated with lack of masculinity (in the context of the post above mentioned)

Anyone whoe's ever been to Telluride or Durango can atest that there are plenty of women with hairy underarms and hairy legs while (in Durango especialy) there are many VERY masculine men with shaved legs. I'm going to go out on a limb here in defence of our beloved spandex-wearing, leg-shaving men and say that I for one find it increadable sexy and very masculine. Hair does not make the man.

As far as the new avatar goes, I'll give it a "thumbs up" ...


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*No, not really*



Dude said:


> Simply put is it offensive to you ladies? I have had a few guys tell me to change it but that doesn't bother me unless it is the great Ultra Lord Francios himself...
> 
> So I thought I would take it to the board of directors and see what you had to say.
> 
> ...


I have to ask also...Dude, what is it your wife is referring to? What do you dream about? I am also kind of curious why a "dude" has those pictures anyway. I guess one would think a straight dude would have pictures of hot women, rather than a bunch of guys.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

trailgirl said:


> Wow, how ironic. I got back from Thanksgiving vacation and see this thread lives on while there is a severe case of "Spandex Phobia" on the General Forum
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=146263
> 
> .


That thread is hilarious! Not once did anyone talk about where the seams are in those under armors.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*To set the record*



Joe Dirt said:


> I have to ask also...Dude, what is it your wife is referring to? What do you dream about? I am also kind of curious why a "dude" has those pictures anyway. I guess one would think a straight dude would have pictures of hot women, rather than a bunch of guys.


It's about the temple... The body is a temple and needs to be one. Currently my body is still on the drafting table. Do I wish I had a body like some of these guys in my older age, you betcha and I am sure my wife wouldn't mind. It's all about how you view yourself and what goals you set. Do I think I have room for improvement? Well yes I do and one of my goals is to improve the way I look and feel. Life can be harsh at times and what was once may no longer be. I once was lean and very fit... You get the point.

To answer your other question... "one would think a straight dude would have pictures of hot women, rather than a bunch of guys"...

That would be offensive to my wife and very disrespectful as that would indicate I don't view her as my goddess. If I wanted that as my avatar I would have to post a picture of my wife and she doesn't want that.... 

-Dude


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*If most men are like me...*

They could care less what other people think about their cycling clothes or the shaved legs. For me it is only Micro Sensors shorts (Pearl Izumi's) all the time and shaved legs when I am racing.
carter


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

Dude said:


> It's about the temple... The body is a temple and needs to be one. Currently my body is still on the drafting table. Do I wish I had a body like some of these guys in my older age, you betcha and I am sure my wife wouldn't mind. It's all about how you view yourself and what goals you set. Do I think I have room for improvement? Well yes I do and one of my goals is to improve the way I look and feel. Life can be harsh at times and what was once may no longer be. I once was lean and very fit... You get the point.
> 
> To answer your other question... "one would think a straight dude would have pictures of hot women, rather than a bunch of guys"...
> 
> ...


I see your piont about disrespecting your wife. Maybe your wife should worry though, it still seems funny that you take the time to find pictures of men. If it where a fitness thing, the guys wouldnt be half naked. To each his own. The women like it, so have fun.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Get over it...*

So does that mean if I post a picture of a cartoon that is saying I am child like?
What about a pet, does that state I am an animal lover of hater?
What about a weapon is that stating I am a bad person?
What about a bottle of beer does that make me a drunk?

I think not but in your haste to think of something witty you will find your truth.

Man, first of all READ MY OCCUPATION!!!! and you kids that have made the comments need to get over your own fear and stop looking to label others.

I am not going to dignify myself with explaining my avatar anymore..... Look it's almost Thursday!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Dude said:


> What about a pet, does that state I am an animal lover of hater?


Damn.

I'd always hoped mine stated, "Bat **** Crazy."

But, now I'm stuck with "animal lover" or "animal hater." Geez, dude, why you always gotta be labeling everything?!? That's just, like, _so_ stereotypical.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Damn.
> 
> I'd always hoped mine stated, "Bat **** Crazy."
> 
> But, now I'm stuck with "animal lover" or "animal hater." Geez, dude, why you always gotta be labeling everything?!? That's just, like, _so_ stereotypical.


 I always thought yours said 'I'm the cat's pyjamas' now mine says '?'


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

NOOOO !!!

Please don't ruin this thread by starting a flame !!!
Who cares what his avatar is, it's not hurting anyone.
Ok, to liven things up and change the subject back to the original, I submit this cropped pic I got from a race 2 years ago. Gotta love those cyclist legs


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

trailgirl said:


> NOOOO !!!
> 
> Please don't ruin this thread by starting a flame !!!
> Who cares what his avatar is, it's not hurting anyone.
> Ok, to liven things up and change the subject back to the original, I submit this cropped pic I got from a race 2 years ago. Gotta love those cyclist legs


who is the pic of?


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Joe Dirt said:


> who is the pic of?


Be careful man. You realize that pic is of a dude's crotch? In spandex. On a toy.

And here you are wanting to know who it is? What, so you poofs can go out to dinner and decorate something?

I'm just saying, you're about this |-| close to walking in a gay pride parade with that kinda talk.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

catzilla said:


> Be careful man. You realize that pic is of a dude's crotch? In spandex. On a toy.
> 
> And here you are wanting to know who it is? What, so you poofs can go out to dinner and decorate something?
> 
> I'm just saying, you're about this |-| close to walking in a gay pride parade with that kinda talk.


LOL...ok ok.


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

Joe Dirt said:


> who is the pic of?


Just a racer, I don't know who he is. A freind took this pic w/ my camera at Lookout Mountain Hillclimb 2 summers ago. This pic was actualy much bigger and had lots of guys in it, but I cropped it to show this guy's legs.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

This thread is great! As of today, wed. nov. 30, Dude's got no avatar.... can't wait for the new one - for the responses to start again. I always thought his avatar's were of HIM!

FWIW, I stay away from the General Forum nowadays, as it can get as moronic as some of the threads in the Socio-Political Forum, sadly...

glen


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

catzilla said:


> I'd always hoped mine stated, "Bat **** Crazy."


I always interpreted it as "Cat **** Crazy", but that's just me. 

gabrielle


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*I don't mean gorilla chests*



trailgirl said:


> I'm almost afraid to chime in, but I'll take the no chest hair look over the hairy chested guys any day ..... (tip-toes quietly away to the corner)


I just don't like NO hair. There's just something about running your hands through chest hair on a cold ride that does wonders. In regards to the following behind a great looking rear end that is so true. There's just something about spandex on any guy that has those famous biker v's on the back on his calves.

BTW If you like reading stats try reading the 2005 Bike Magazine "Sex Issue" (their title, not mine). The issue has all kinds of women/men biker comparisons and interviews. I rolled all over the floor laughing while reading this one.

Fiona


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

Fiona said:


> I just don't like NO hair. There's just something about running your hands through chest hair on a cold ride that does wonders. In regards to the following behind a great looking rear end that is so true. There's just something about spandex on any guy that has those famous biker v's on the back on his calves.
> 
> BTW If you like reading stats try reading the 2005 Bike Magazine "Sex Issue" (their title, not mine). The issue has all kinds of women/men biker comparisons and interviews. I rolled all over the floor laughing while reading this one.
> 
> Fiona


 yes, I saw that issue too 
I like the smooth chest becouse I prefer contact with skin instead of hair. I better stop there so I keep this g-rated


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*How 'bout this for an Avatar...?*

Where is Dude's Thursday update?

_edited: what WAS I even thinking there...._


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I vote for leaving the modeling to the pros, but thanks for playing!


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

So THIS is what makes you women tick.   

Note to self: buy spandex shorts next year.

Hmmm, Christmas is coming.  

What a hilarious thread! Definetly giving the kitty's their catnip, proverbially speaking, of course.


Glen - uhhh, yeah - what WERE you thinking?!?!?!  Actually, maybe I don't wanna know.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*eye candy.*

nothing wrong with a little eye candy.

rt - wondered if that was a self-portrait ;-)


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Dirtygrl said:


> So I stumbled on this thread and Dude has NO avatar.......?
> My favorite riding partner is a very "HOT" 6'6" firefighter with a very tight bum and shaved legs with tattoos..........thats what I call yummy.....I think I will call him.


can i ride with you and your friend?? 6'6" is a little tall for me but i can make the sacrifice. 

rt


----------



## Dirtygrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*Ok*

So I stumbled on this thread and Dude has NO avatar.......?
My favorite riding partner is a very "HOT" 6'6" firefighter with a very tight bum and shaved legs with tattoos..........thats what I call yummy.....I think I will call him.


----------



## Dirtygrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*Only if.....*

I can go to California with you and go sailing............
Did I mention he has a shaved head and a little "love patch" below his lip? I will dig up a picture for viewing pleasure.........In the mean time........carry on.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*rt* said:


> nothing wrong with a little eye candy.
> 
> rt - wondered if that was a self-portrait ;-)


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

I'm still vexed at what made me do it - both TAKE the pic, and stranger yet pos even a little 40 pixel version of it in public!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Dirtygrl said:


> I can go to California with you and go sailing............
> Did I mention he has a shaved head and a little "love patch" below his lip? I will dig up a picture for viewing pleasure.........In the mean time........carry on.


it's a deal.

yummy!

rt


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

*Bump*

... sorry, I'm just bored


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I used those invites for my pampered chef party, but the guys never showed.


----------



## ps249 (Jan 8, 2006)

Dude said:


> Simply put is it offensive to you ladies? I have had a few guys tell me to change it but that doesn't bother me unless it is the great Ultra Lord Francios himself...
> 
> So I thought I would take it to the board of directors and see what you had to say.
> 
> ...


Who cares what the ladies think? Its what YOU think that matters most.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I always assumed you were a girl.......until now


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*A new one*

Sorry not a pampered chef!


----------



## Catherine (Jan 28, 2006)

I love a hairy chest too, but my husband didn't come with one. Having a sweet man like him in my life makes all the other men vague memories. Besides, he has an awesome butt and phenomenal calves, so I have the best view when we're riding. Good thing he's faster than me, so I always get to ride behind him. Sometimes I forget to watch the trail, 'though.
I wish he had never heard of baggies. He likes them because he can wear them everywhere, instead of putting shorts or pants over his lycra shorts.
Oh well, the calves are great, no matter what he wears! 

Catherine


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Dude said:


> Sorry not a pampered chef!


liked the old one better


----------



## seachicken11 (Apr 25, 2004)

This has to be the funniest post I have ever read. Remember ladies cowboys are a dying breed rally congress to save the cowboy.


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for the bump. Somehow I missed this one the first time around...and I'm so glad you gave me the opportunity to meet the fly fisherman...and the firemen. My teeth kind of hurt now.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ok so here is a new one*

I hope this one make your teeth feel better litespeedchick 

-Dude


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

oh, that's very nice.  

( resisting the urge to make this thread sticky.....)


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Aaarrrrggggg My Eyes!!!*



formica said:


> oh, that's very nice.
> 
> ( resisting the urge to make this thread sticky.....)


~Again I'm reminded why we (the guys) should "respect your space and stay out" of your forums.

Formica, please don't sticky this, it's too comical. Then again, now I know what the wife's been looking at while she's here. (Good negotiating tool for later on.-Thanks)


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Go for it*

Because if I said "nevermind it was a bad bad joke"

Careful, Man there's a beverage here! 
This aggression will not stand, Man.

-Dude


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

*do it, do it now!*



formica said:


> ( resisting the urge to make this thread sticky.....)


sticky *cough cough* sticky

if this thread doesn't deserve a sticky, I don't know what does!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

formica said:


> ( resisting the urge to make this thread sticky.....)


Why fight it?

That new avatar is yummy. Almost as yummy as my buddy the fly fisherman.

gabrielle


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

Shouldn't he be wearing a bra ..... or pasties at least?


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*Not offensive*

Really Fruity though. Why do you have a collection of gay guys? Broke back mtn biker?


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

So what if the guys in the avitar are gay? Being male models makes them gay? So by that logic, are female models gay? So what if anyone is gay? Who cares?

Dude...keep the hot guys coming!


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't know, I'm pretty offended.  If I can't post a picture of some hot chick with her nipples showing, I don't think it's right that women can enjoy a guy showing his nipples, so I fixed the picture by surgically removing the offending bits. Feel free to use it Dude! 










Now isn't that a while lot better?


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't think he keeps them coming. Whether the models are gay makes no difference, I was just curious as to why he had all these pictures of guys.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Joe Dirt said:
 

> I don't think he keeps them coming.


LOL...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

athalliah said:


> So what if the guys in the avitar are gay? Being male models makes them gay? So by that logic, are female models gay? So what if anyone is gay? Who cares?
> 
> Dude...keep the hot guys coming!


I want to know how Joe Dirt KNOWS they are gay. Does he know them personally, did he ask? Was he at the photo shoot? Does it matter?


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

Even if they are gay, we don't care! (well, I sure don't). Hot is hot.

Neen ~ still loving those cowboys


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

formica said:


> I want to know how Joe DiIrt KNOWS they are gay. Does he know them personally, did he ask? Why is it that guys are so threatened by pics of hot guys?


He asked them?

I have an idea...let's go to the "interbike hotties" thread and raise up a pooh storm about how offended we are!

ps...I am not offended. They like looking at the gals, I like looking at the boys...especially a boy with a nice set of calves. mmmm, cyclist legs...

Excuse me but I need to go objectify some men now...


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*alright alright*

Point taken. Sort of.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

athalliah said:


> He asked them?
> 
> I have an idea...let's go to the "interbike hotties" thread and raise up a pooh storm about how offended we are!


hmm, at least FIVE hot chick threads in the Interbike forum.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Here is a new one*

Here is a new one since I had no comment on the last one....


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

This new avatar is offensive. The biker clearly has his clothes on and his butt is not visible at all.


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

What she said!!!


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Per your request*

Here you go Christine and Neen...


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

Now _that_ is an avatar. Dang!
Thanks, you just made my day


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Christine and Neen said exactly what I was thinking! NICE avitar Dude!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Joe Dirt: There are some guys who have a way with women, and they're not the ones frequenting porn sites and strip clubs, spending unnatural amounts of time fixing up cars and hanging out in sports bars.

They're the ones who are borderline "metrosexual," who don't think that pastel-colored dress shirts or good grooming make them gay. They do things that make OTHER men go, "I'd never do that, it's so gay." 

YOU might think Dude is gay for having a collection of hot male avatars. Meanwhile, Dude is the one with the all-access pass to the WL. We all look forward to his visits and remember his online name. Plus he gets us all worked up when he's here. 

I think you should stop assuming things about him and start taking some notes. Eye candy for mtb women is an awfully rare thing and Dude has cornered the market. ;-)

Dude: I approve of the revised avatar. It's scrumptious.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Matilda the Hun said:


> New one gets my stamp of approval


Can I lick that stamp? Wow.

gabrielle


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

Christine said:


> Joe Dirt: There are some guys who have a way with women, and they're not the ones frequenting porn sites and strip clubs, spending unnatural amounts of time fixing up cars and hanging out in sports bars.
> 
> They're the ones who are borderline "metrosexual," who don't think that pastel-colored dress shirts or good grooming make them gay. They do things that make OTHER men go, "I'd never do that, it's so gay."
> 
> ...


Most gay guys are a big hit with the women. Metrosexual, if I am right, means that a guy takes care of himself, dress's nice, styles his hair and cares about his appearance. I am not sure a guy that has a collection of pictures of naked guys qualifies as metrosexual, does he? NO. I am not assuming anything, I am pretty certain. Not to mention this entire thread has nothing to do with mtn biking. I thought the womens lounge was supposed to be a place where women could talk about mtn biking and things to do with mtn biking. I could care less what people talk about, in any forum. As far as I am concerned, we should have a "men's bar", so we can talk about guy stuff, put pics of women up (not naked), talk about the joy of dropping women on the trail (oh wait, we don't care much about that), talk about drinking beer, you know guy stuff. Then maybe we can get a women to change her picture now and then to keep us guys worked up. lol.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

The Dude also has a great sense of humor, which is also something women find attractive. 
Having a big chip on your shoulder is not.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Joe*



Joe Dirt said:


> Most gay guys are a big hit with the women. Metrosexual, if I am right, means that a guy takes care of himself, dress's nice, styles his hair and cares about his appearance. I am not sure a guy that has a collection of pictures of naked guys qualifies as metrosexual, does he? NO. I am not assuming anything, I am pretty certain. Not to mention this entire thread has nothing to do with mtn biking. I thought the womens lounge was supposed to be a place where women could talk about mtn biking and things to do with mtn biking. I could care less what people talk about, in any forum. As far as I am concerned, we should have a "men's bar", so we can talk about guy stuff, put pics of women up (not naked), talk about the joy of dropping women on the trail (oh wait, we don't care much about that), talk about drinking beer, you know guy stuff. Then maybe we can get a women to change her picture now and then to keep us guys worked up. lol.


Hey, thanks for the compliments.... I asked my wife last night if I was gay.... Hey honey; am I gay? She walked up to me and kissed me then looked at our kids and said, yes dear you are lighthearted and carefree.

You know, ignorance is blissful at times but stupidity is not a handicap! In your case it's just a way of life...


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

oldbroad said:


> The Dude also has a great sense of humor, which is also something women find attractive.
> Having a big chip on your shoulder is not.


I don't have a chip and I certainly not trying to be attractive on the internet. I just asked a question.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Joe Dirt said:


> Most gay guys are a big hit with the women. Metrosexual, if I am right, means that a guy takes care of himself, dress's nice, styles his hair and cares about his appearance. I am not sure a guy that has a collection of pictures of naked guys qualifies as metrosexual, does he? NO. I am not assuming anything, I am pretty certain. Not to mention this entire thread has nothing to do with mtn biking. I thought the womens lounge was supposed to be a place where women could talk about mtn biking and things to do with mtn biking. I could care less what people talk about, in any forum. As far as I am concerned, we should have a "men's bar", so we can talk about guy stuff, put pics of women up (not naked), talk about the joy of dropping women on the trail (oh wait, we don't care much about that), talk about drinking beer, you know guy stuff. Then maybe we can get a women to change her picture now and then to keep us guys worked up. lol.


last time I looked there were at least five hottie threads in the interbike forum, and numerous threads about females ( how to get my wife into biking, mountain bike pickup lines etc) in the GD forum. Plus a variety of hottie avatars, beer discussion and more "male" topics, including "crotch rot". 
Maybe you need to get out of the women's' lounge, and back onto the rest of MTBR which is predomininantly male.

I'm not going to bother to explain the point of the womens' lounge, because if you haven't gotten it yet, nothing is going to change that.

~formica


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

formica said:


> last time I looked there were at least five hottie threads in the interbike forum, and numerous threads about females ( how to get my wife into biking, mountain bike pickup lines etc) in the GD forum. Plus a variety of hottie avatars, beer discussion and more "male" topics, including "crotch rot".
> Maybe you need to get out of the women's' lounge, and back onto the rest of MTBR which is predomininantly male.
> 
> I'm not going to bother to explain the point of the womens' lounge, because if you haven't gotten it yet, nothing is going to change that.
> ...


Word.

Stole the thoughts from my fingers.

Why do the guys hang out in the WL so much? Granted, I check out the DH, SS and regional forums; but I generally don't post as I don't have much bearing to say anything. I just find it interesting to be able to peek in at the sub genres of mountain biking I don't know much about. Maybe it is the same for the guys trolling this forum. Or, they're just here to find dates.

Formica- what happened to the winky face? That one was my favorite.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

No doubt in my mind that I could get plenty of attention from the guys if I changed my avatar to, say, a female ass clad in Daisy Dukes, and flirted like a cat in heat. Thing is, it's not necessary. Got enough "Mr. Wrongs" in my life to keep track of without adding to the list.

Besides, the avatar I use in my local site is Bettie Page, nothing X-rated, just b/c it's fun, fits the "Betty" concept and I've always wanted to look like her. And the guys do seem to like it.


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

gabrielle said:


> Abs like that are never offensive.
> 
> gabrielle


*It doesn't show his abs!* what were you thinking


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I never had naughty pictures saved on my harddrive until this thread came along. I need to save the avatars before he changes them!


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Christine said:


> I never had naughty pictures saved on my harddrive until this thread came along. I need to save the avatars before he changes them!


Naughty pictures? Next thing you'll say is cheescake is sinful. Let go, girl, let go. Have a slice to go with the double mocca. And wink at the waiter.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

It's really too bad the fixies site is still down. There is a great quote on there, I think from the guy with the water bottle about how there is way too much objectification of women, and how he's just trying to even things out. Or something like that.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

formica said:


> It's really too bad the fixies site is still down. There is a great quote on there, I think from the guy with the water bottle about how there is way too much objectification of women, and how he's just trying to even things out. Or something like that.


Oh its all great stuff, I'm all for being objectified, if fact I'd love it as long as the object in mind is a little less (or more) than a doorstop. C'mon gals what object would you compare your mate too:

A bookend
A rake
A souffle
A ride
A waterbottle

?


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

The current guy?

A neanderthal.


----------



## ps249 (Jan 8, 2006)

*close this post*

Please close this post! who cares if you offend anyone you stupid moron! Get a life or get a wife!!


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Go back to school!*



ps249 said:


> Please close this post! who cares if you offend anyone you stupid moron! Get a life or get a wife!!


 Oh I forgot, it's spring break....


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I can certainly delete his post, you think that's what he wants?


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Joe Dirt said:


> As far as I am concerned, we should have a "men's bar", so we can talk about guy stuff, put pics of women up (not naked), talk about the joy of dropping women on the trail (oh wait, we don't care much about that), talk about drinking beer, you know guy stuff.


Maybe because the whole frickin' rest of the site is (essentially) the men's bar?

gabrielle

PS: (Somebody's got to do it)


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Honestly. Every time I post on our local site, the guys find ways to turn it into something sexual. Sometimes I'll play along; usually it's just sort of exasperating. 

Wouldn't bother me as much if women had equal time. Hence............the WL! 

I really can't believe that guys come in here and complain about it. Hypocrites. Keep that bulk-size box of Super Plus handy!!


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

Matilda the Hun said:


> Noonie, he keeps changing pictures. The other week it was a guy w/ nice abs.
> 
> Besides, from the Glutes on THIS week's version - couldn't you use your imagination about his abs?


You are just jealous.......


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

gabrielle said:


> Maybe because the whole frickin' rest of the site is (essentially) the men's bar?
> 
> gabrielle
> 
> PS: (Somebody's got to do it)


lol. funny


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*Just another nosey guy?*

Ladies and Gentlemen.... oh, and Joe Dirt too

Dude - Thanks for starting this thread, it has been so much fun. However, since I don't always check in a timely fashion I have missed some of your updates - you should also post the pic as an attachment so latecomers can see what the ladies are hooting about.

Ladies - Thank you all very much for not excluding us male types. I grew up with Mom and sis so this place is much like home. Sorry I don't have an avatar like the Dude, but like it says - I'm a gadgeteer.

Ya'll rock on!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

gabrielle said:


> don't forget the fly fisherman


you know this is totally gay iconography right? it's made by and for the gay market.. get in a long line for any action and yet i doubt you would get any..


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

so? that doesn't mean we gals can't look and appreciate...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Christine said:


> Joe Dirt: There are some guys who have a way with women, and they're not the ones frequenting porn sites and strip clubs, spending unnatural amounts of time fixing up cars and hanging out in sports bars.
> 
> They're the ones who are borderline "metrosexual," who don't think that pastel-colored dress shirts or good grooming make them gay. They do things that make OTHER men go, "I'd never do that, it's so gay."
> 
> ...


BS...!!! i'm a guy but i suspect (most of the) women like MEN. you know, the ones defect full.. who can't dress right, who love their toys and their friends, watch sports and are tender, loving and carefull w/ their women. metrossexuals are in love w/ themselves.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

formica said:


> so? that doesn't mean we gals can't look and appreciate...


absolutely.. though it's ironic. it's like guys lusting for girl on girl action..


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

colker1 said:


> BS...!!! i'm a guy but i suspect (most of the) women like MEN. you know, the ones defect full.. who can't dress right, who love their toys and their friends, watch sports and are tender, loving and carefull w/ their women. metrossexuals are in love w/ themselves.


BS yourself.

Most women I know (the het ones anyway) like "MEN" as you say - those who are comfortable with themselves, know who they are, and don't feel the need to go traipsing in here on the WL, questioning another poster's sexuality. I mean, wow, that is sooooo manly. *rme*

gabrielle


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

colker1 said:


> absolutely.. though it's ironic. it's like guys lusting for girl on girl action..


I'm sorry, do you have a point? Your hat is hiding it.

gabrielle


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

gabrielle said:


> I'm sorry, do you have a point? Your hat is hiding it.
> 
> gabrielle


calm down! relax.. it's a LOUNGE right? not an arena..of c ourse i have a point: men and women have idealistic visions of the opposite sex. when it comes to prince charming and princess bride it gets bad, borderline pathethic.. don't you know that already? how many times we see guys going for "hot" girls that are insecure, cold, w/ lots of issues thus incapable to give any man the full feminine experience? how many times you see girls falling in love for male stereotypes? 
what's the percentage of hetero metrossexuals amongst men? small and i don't see it growing. it's a freak show. chest shaving, hair grooming, salon going men? yeah, right. 
do manly issues like bar brawls, metaphorical d!ck size competitions, passion for cars/ toys look infantile from a woman's perspective? you bet. though that's 99% of the fun isn't it? if your boyfriend is your best shopping GF, you sure are missing on a lot of action.. 
i'm not prejudiced, have tons of g2y guy friendship and yet i belileve metrossexuals are not interesting at all. there is an old name for that: narcissistic. 
if a girl is aroused by that kind of thing.. well, whatever rocks your boat but i don't see many girls falling for this kind of guy.
the pic of fisherman is hillarious: that's corny gay beefcake.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

I think women like the men in "dudes" pictures because those guys are not real, much like gay guys (if they arent gay) there is no threat. As far as men getting with model type women, it happens, maybe not as often as we would like, but it does happen. 

Dude says "honey am I gay" to his wife. Seems there is a question there. Dude, that is the first step bro, admitting (questioning in this case). I am proud of you for coming clean.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Personally, I think there's something gay about guys who use hot women in their avatars, frequent strip clubs, womanize, insist on dating models only........like they're too busy proving their "manliness" while actually avoiding real women and relationships with them. And in the meantime, surrounding themselves with guys who are turned on. ;-]


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> what's the percentage of hetero metrossexuals amongst men? small and i don't see it growing. it's a freak show. chest shaving, hair grooming, salon going men? yeah, right.
> do manly issues like bar brawls, metaphorical d!ck size competitions, passion for cars/ toys look infantile from a woman's perspective? you bet. though that's 99% of the fun isn't it? if your boyfriend is your best shopping GF, you sure are missing on a lot of action..
> i'm not prejudiced, have tons of g2y guy friendship and yet i belileve metrossexuals are not interesting at all. there is an old name for that: narcissistic.
> if a girl is aroused by that kind of thing.. well, whatever rocks your boat but i don't see many girls falling for this kind of guy.
> the pic of fisherman is hillarious: that's corny gay beefcake.


Apparently, Colker, you have a highly underdeveloped sense of irony.

On the one hand, we've got you: a gruff, hung up on gender stereotype issues, and dare I imply (from your distaste for the 'metrosexuality' of grooming) unkempt *middle aged straight man*. Telling women what they actually should want in a gent, physically.

On the other hand, we have women - actual women - reacting to the physical appearance of picturesque guys.

Now, speaking as a straight, twentysomething guy with at least half a brain in his head, who's opinion do you think matters more in terms of looking like a physically desirable hetero male? All sorts of women, or *you, the middle-aged man* who is telling other people to calm down when he's the one getting worked up over male pin-ups?

It doesn't matter if the fisherstud is gay or not. Or gay iconography or not. What matters - or should matter - to a straight guy is: what do the ladies think? Not, what does the strange middle aged man who gets riled up about hunk photos think?

Now, most of us may never look like fisherstud, but the message is clear: all things being equal, the comfortable-with-himself guy who also goes in for physical grooming, hair products, salon haircuts, nice clothes ... well, that appears to be the way to go.

You might have more of the kind of success *a straight guy wants* (get it?) if you paid attention to what women think about appearance and such, rather than trying to tell them what's 'realistic,' and what they should want, according to you.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

we need more firemen.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

We sure do, Penny.

And more lonely cowboys, eager young bachelor cooks, fly fishermen who forget their pants.....................


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Matilda the Hun said:


> As far as the gay- iconography goes ---- whatsyer point?
> 
> Hot-looking men are hot-looking men. Gay guys and straight women are lusting after the same thing.
> 
> ...


all a man wants is to be taken care by a woman. guy is an ape, woman tells him to shower, choses his clothes and cuts his hair.. beautifull.it works. he is happy. she is happy. they are in love.. far more beautifull than a metrossexual who knows all about exfoliating. a couple is more romantic than a lonely well groomed guy. 
i would never tell anyone who to be atttracted by. desire is our last bastion of freedom isn't it? otoh, bad mistakes are bad mistakes.. oh well, what would happen to comedy if no one made mistakes?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

kept man said:


> Apparently, Colker, you have a highly underdeveloped sense of irony.
> 
> On the one hand, we've got you: a gruff, hung up on gender stereotype issues, and dare I imply (from your distaste for the 'metrosexuality' of grooming) unkempt *middle aged straight man*. Telling women what they actually should want in a gent, physically.
> 
> ...


you are soooo wrong. i'm speaking not from what i want but what i hear... from... women. thy are far smarter than men when it comes to reading people and chosing partners. guys want a pretty girl. they get it and then find out character and brains is not as good as looks. women fall for personality, sense of humour, a certain warmth.. wonderfull. all this firm abs stuff is superficial. i don't believe a grown up girl will give her love t a guy cause he uses good shampoo and trains at the gym. a teenager would. 
btw, i don't pretend to be attractive at all.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

how about metro soccer players?


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> you are soooo wrong. i'm speaking not from what i want but what i hear... from... women. thy are far smarter than men when it comes to reading people and chosing partners. guys want a pretty girl. they get it and then find out character and brains is not as good as looks. women fall for personality, sense of humour, a certain warmth.. wonderfull. all this firm abs stuff is superficial. i don't believe a grown up girl will give her love t a guy cause he uses good shampoo and trains at the gym. a teenager would.
> btw, i don't pretend to be attractive at all.


Well, I don't think anyone was making the argument that it's all about abs and hair and such. Certainly not me.

But in my world, it's not an either/or ... there's not just nice guys vs. metro-hot guys, which is what I hear you saying. You seem to say (and want) no overlap. And if that's what women you know want, well, great for you. It's not how it works in my world.

What I mean is: sure, not every guy is going to be nice and kind and humorous and warm, yes ... but cleaning up is something most guys could do, if they wanted.

So as a nice, funny, warm guy ... why stop there? Why not get all spiffy and (try to) have abs? I mean, I get the impression you think there's something inherently wrong with guys concerned about their appearance. That somehow it's either shallow or violates the natural order of men's stuff vs. women's stuff.

Being toned and not carrying a lot of chub is also just plain old good for you. The grooming stuff ... well, I don't think it's necessarily shallow, as you appear to. It can be narcissistic, but it isn't necessarily. My wife is delighted on the weekends if, instead of walking around with bed head in my awesome old bike-grease stained hospital pants, I put on a nice shirt, use some hair product, etc.. She likes it when I look good, and yes, I like it too. What's so wrong with - within reason - trying to be as attractive as possible?


----------



## paintedwhispers (Feb 1, 2006)

colker1 said:


> all a man wants is to be taken care by a woman. guy is an ape, woman tells him to shower, choses his clothes and cuts his hair.. beautifull.it works. he is happy. she is happy. they are in love.. far more beautifull than a metrossexual who knows all about exfoliating.


I hope this is a joke. This sounds more like a surragate mother than a girlfriend! I'm happy that my boyfriend knows how to shower and do his hair and choose his clothes without being told... I don't know any woman who wants an "ape"! Exfoliating and love are not mutually exclusive.  And as a side note, I love Dude's avatars... gay iconography or not, it makes no diffference to me, they're hot!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

kept man said:


> Well, I don't think anyone was making the argument that it's all about abs and hair and such. Certainly not me.
> 
> But in my world, it's not an either/or ... there's not just nice guys vs. metro-hot guys, which is what I hear you saying. You seem to say (and want) no overlap. And if that's what women you know want, well, great for you. It's not how it works in my world.
> 
> ...


funny.. why not work towards being warm, nice , kind and humorous? that's FAR deeper, far more difficult and valuable than working out at the gym. trust me: anyone, not only women, would stay w/great personality rather than abs any day of the week.
this is a cycling board right? you can assume i'm not the couch potato, 2 packs of cigarrettes a day, physically disfunctional human. i ride, exercise.. but i do it for me. i like to stay lean. i don't do it to be attractive to the "ladies". all interesting women i know chose guys for their brains; personality. if i get fat.. well, no big deal. if i become stupid.. then it's a big deal.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

formica said:


> how about metro soccer players?


check their wives. nuff said.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

paintedwhispers said:


> I hope this is a joke. This sounds more like a surragate mother than a girlfriend! I'm happy that my boyfriend knows how to shower and do his hair and choose his clothes without being told... I don't know any woman who wants an "ape"! Exfoliating and love are not mutually exclusive.  And as a side note, I love Dude's avatars... gay iconography or not, it makes no diffference to me, they're hot!


yeah and i hoped women wouldn't think guys w/ shaved chests were hot. that's sad. you probably think tom cruise is hot..


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

so what if we do? I don't but that's besides the point.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

real firemen.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

formica said:


> so what if we do? I don't but that's besides the point.


you show good taste.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

formica said:


> real firemen.


Real? REAL? Awww, c'mon now!!!! Everyone _knows_ that the "real" stuff is fake and that the "fake" stuff is better.  

Ummm, i'd post a pic to prove it but i'd SURELY get a "talkin' to", at the very least, for posting "that kind of thing" in here. Go look at Fo's avatar - i'm sure he's got something flying that would illustrate. LOL!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

http://www.firefighters.co.uk/aboutus.asp

looks pretty real to me. Not that you would do it, but "fireman calendars" are a really big fundraiser for many FDs.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

formica said:


> real firemen.


Good lord that is hot.

gabrielle


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

colker1 said:


> all a man wants is to be taken care by a woman. guy is an ape, woman tells him to shower, choses his clothes and cuts his hair.. beautifull.it works. he is happy. she is happy. they are in love.


That may be what you^H^H^H "he" wants, but that ain't what he's a-gonna git. Not 'round these parts, anyway.

gabrielle


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

formica said:


> how about metro soccer players?


Ooh, delish. A little young for me though. (Even the 20-somethings are starting to look like jailbait from here.)


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

formica said:


> http://www.firefighters.co.uk/aboutus.asp
> 
> looks pretty real to me. Not that you would do it, but "fireman calendars" are a really big fundraiser for many FDs.


Do it??!!! Pffftttt! Let me know when _Calvin Klein_ get's one going and you can add me to the other Ethiopian's!   (remember, scrawny bastard talking here!!!! i'm entitled) What is "FD"?????? That's Front Derailleur to me. I don't need anymore of those - I have too many already!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Matilda the Hun said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Gabrielle -- where's the superplus??


Comin' right up!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks, Gabrielle. In fact, I work alongside two other thirtysomething women who are married with kids, and one 19-year-old Russian guy. 

The guy is lean and muscular, well-groomed (got his first manicure this week, awwww!!) and even though it's a casual workplace (jeans are fine every day), he wears a suit about 2x/week. When he's not in a suit, he wears nice, tight-fitting shirts and good-quality jeans.

It's all we can do to keep our hands off of him. He'll flirt with the supervisor- a large, tough cookie that don't take no sh!t- and she'll start blushing, giggling, and stammering.

I go outside to lunch with him, and he gets hit on left and right from exotic looking women ("Got a light?") I'll be wiping mustard from my mouth while munching a knish, going, "WTF? How do they know I'm not with you?!" 

And no, he's not gay. He's got a gorgeous GF that he takes good care of. The days fly by thanks to his presence. 

Oh, and the other two women would like to thank the person who posted David Beckham, and they also love Dude's avatar.


----------

